# My DIY Driftwood



## Andysun (Sep 3, 2011)

31 gallon center piece. Boiled and soaked, but still do not sink. used fish string to hold down for now.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

looks pretty good.

Why didn't you use slate and stainless steel screws?


----------



## Andysun (Sep 3, 2011)

Not sure about drilling holes in the slate, and this wood is heavy after soaking, probably need a big piece to hold it down. Hope it will sink by itself sometime and I will remove the strings


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

where did you find that fine piece of drift wood?


----------



## absun (Aug 28, 2011)

check this out:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=678&highlight=wood+factory


----------



## jackchen01234 (Nov 9, 2010)

boil with salt water


----------



## Explorer guy (Sep 12, 2011)

Andysun said:


> Not sure about drilling holes in the slate, and this wood is heavy after soaking, probably need a big piece to hold it down. Hope it will sink by itself sometime and I will remove the strings


The trick I use if you aren't into drilling slate is plastic zip ties and any rock... Works like a charm and you can hide the zip ties with substrate and plants.


----------



## Andysun (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the advices. I'm using suction cups and fish lines and it seems to be okay. Just need some patience to for it to sink. The only problem is the blood parrot has been digging a hole underneath the DW. Afraid one day it will get hurt if the dw sink like a stone


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sinking wood*

your wood looks big and bulky perfect if u got a fair size rock and put it on top and let it sit for a week or so i did this with my wood and it worked perfect no issues with it since , astetically it wont look good but its only for a week or so and all u have to do is take the rock out and see if u have any movent if it moves leave it on a little longer , just a thought 
good luck
tom


----------



## Andysun (Sep 3, 2011)

An update. My DW sank yesterday, so i removed the fish lines. some marks remain, but now it sit right at the bottom of my tank... barely


----------

